# Cat doesn't eat much



## debodun (Feb 10, 2017)

Since I lost one of my cats last month, the one I have left is proving to b a finicky eater. I buy 6 oz. cans of wet food, but he usually only eats about 2 tablespoons and the rest rots on the plate and I have to throw it out in a day or two. 

I started dividing a 6 oz. can in thirds and putting that out for him and refrigerating the remainder, however he won't eat the leftover food once it's been in the fridge, even if I leave it out a while to bring it up to room temperature. 

I looked at small cans in the store today like Fancy Feast and Sheba, but they cost just as much or more than the 6 oz. cans. Also, they come in a multi-packs, so if my cat doesn't like it, I'm stuck with all that food.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jnos (Feb 10, 2017)

Maybe he's grieving/missing his buddy? Is he getting extra loving with a treat or two he likes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2017)

Do you think maybe he can detect the smell of other foods you have stored in the refridgetor? Like onions, garlic,just about anything. Maybe you could try freezing the portions in a baggie and defrost it in the microwave,then it might taste more like fresh. Have you read the ingredients on the label? Maybe they took something out or added something different. We had picky cats through the years. Always a challenge. I guess if he seems like he is losing weight you might have to take him to the vet.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2017)

Spend a  little more food for the cat. No animal should be expected to eat food (or water) that's been sitting out on a plate for a whole day, never mind two!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2017)

Sometimes two pets that eat from the same dish tend to eat more because they are competing with each other to get the most.  I agree with RadishRose, spend a little more so the cat can have fresh food and maybe add a small dish of dry food for the cat to have a snack.  When I had a _roommate_ I used to buy her small cans at PetSmart, every few weeks they had a deal if you bought a case or 24 cans at a time etc...

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes two pets that eat from the same dish tend to eat more because they are competing with each other to get the most.



That's what I suspect because when Adam was alive, the canned food was always gone by the end of the day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2017)

None of my cats ever liked wet cat food after I put it in the fridge, even if I warmed it up.  I think it loses it's meaty smell.  Probably artificial smell.
I also agree, the lack of competition for food makes a difference.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 10, 2017)

I think the cat is grieving too, both dogs and cats will show different behavior when they've lost a bonded friend.  I suggest you get those can covers and just feed a partial can and cover it in the fridge, it can be microwaved for a few second to get the chill of for the next serving.  There are better brands of cat food that may be more appealing cost a little more but worth it especially in this case.  Have you tried feeding a little ground beef either raw or cooked or some cooked liver? Some cats love fish and sardines are inexpensive, maybe offer some sardines or tuna? Good luck and I hope your kitty eats for you soon


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 10, 2017)

Put the small amount down leave it exactly 15 minutes then take it up,  be prepared to chuck it if he won't eat it after being fridged . Don't give him anything else until his next official mealtime comes up, then repeat . It may take a week or ten days but  he will learn that it 's not going to be there for very long and he will start to eat. You must not give in though, only at official times and only 15 minutes. When he starts to eat increase the amount you give him till he is getting what is correct for his size.  


This does work if you are steadfast. Once he gets back into the routine the problem will go away.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 10, 2017)

Wilberforce said:


> Put the small amount down leave it exactly 15 minutes then take it up,  be prepared to chuck it if he won't eat it after being fridged . Don't give him anything else until his next official mealtime comes up, then repeat . It may take a week or ten days but  he will learn that it 's not going to be there for very long and he will start to eat. You must not give in though, only at official times and only 15 minutes. When he starts to eat increase the amount you give him till he is getting what is correct for his size.



I'm going to have to disagree here.  I wouldn't try to force a baby, child, or adult to eat during one fifteen minute period at my convenience, and I see no reason to treat the dogs who live with me that way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> I'm going to have to disagree here.  I wouldn't try to force a baby, child, or adult to eat during one fifteen minute period at my convenience, and I see no reason to treat the dogs who live with me that way.



I agree Nvtribefan, especially with cats, many times mine will take a bite and then go off for awhile, only to come back when he's ready and finish it.  I only give 1/3 can of wet food at a time along with free dry feeding.

Deb, they sell these freeze dried treats for cats, my cat loves them but they are expensive for a small bag.  But, you can take a couple and crush them into a powder with your fingers over his food.  My cat and dogs love these, a few different brands are available.

These are over $6 a bag, but if you just use them to flavor the other food a bag should last a long time.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 10, 2017)

Just so you know it is the suggested methods by vets to get cats eating after surgery  or when they have lost their appetite for other reasons too. when they have no appetite, rather than the problem  go on and on for weeks it gets it out of the way in about 10 days. If a cat has no appetite and the food is left there it doesn't eat it but by removing it the offering fresh later it encourages the cat to eat and it heals and gets it's appetite back quickly I don't know how often you feed your animals, mine are fed 4 times a day breakfast, lunch, evening meal and late suoper.So if a grieving cat  refuses the food offered it only has to wait 3 and 3/4 hours and the food is offered again, it not hard on the cat ,it is never left hungry and it is always offered fresh food  If my animals leave any I don't leave it out as it would get  warm and go off quickly and I would not allow them to eat anything that was in room temperature for very long.

It is a professional way to eliminate a problem that can make a cat very ill if it is not corrected pretty quicky.Anyway please yourself but it will stop you cat refusing food and help him


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2017)

My cat gets fed four times a day and before each tiny meal, he's anxious for it.  Maybe reduce the size of your cats meals and vary it at each meal.  Ziggy gets 1.5 oz of wet for breakfast, a couple tablespoons of poached liver for lunch, a tablespoon of dry no grain kibble for supper and at bedtime, he gets a big meal of about 1/3 cup of raw beef heart.  This keeps him happy and slim and he sleeps quietly through the night in his 'cat cage' because his tummy is full.

I think cats like variety in their meals just like we do and they are nibblers so prefer to eat throughout the day.


----------

